# The Rug - Indoor Carpet Track - King, NC



## jdob (May 5, 2007)

If you guys don't already know the new Indoor Carpet Track is now open in King, NC. They are running Oval, Off-Road, and Road Course. Check out the facebook page for more info...

https://www.facebook.com/KingSuperSpeedway


----------



## jdob (May 5, 2007)

15 VTA cars & 9 F1's today! Over 40 entries total - let's keep it going guys!


----------

